
What is the state of neural network pruning? - sdenton4
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03033
======
sdenton4
Model size reduction is incredibly important for getting ML running on
people's devices. This paper is an awesome summary of the existing research,
and its relative lack of coherence. :)

